# Want to become a makeup artist.



## Danapotter (Aug 1, 2007)

So here are my questions for you.
1. Are there special cosmetology colleges?
2. What subjects should I really pay more attention to in school? (Latin, English etc)
3. Can I start taking any classes now? 
4. Any other info

Thanks very much! I really want to become a makeup artist for the runway and people's special occasions (weddings, bat mitzvahs etc), but I still have time to decide and experience what area interests me in makeup!







P.S. I live in NYC if that helps with anything!


----------



## martygreene (Aug 4, 2007)

My first suggestion is to read the FAQ for this forum. Then think about what your end goal is in makeup artistry. These all require different skills sets, and different certifications and licenses. If you want to do weddings and such, working on the general public, you'll need to be licensed in your area. This means you will have to attend a cosmetology school, and pass the board exams.

Yes, there are cosmetology schools, as well as non-certification "makeup" schools. You probably can't start taking classes yet, as you will need to graduate high school first. These are all higher education institutions.


----------



## pixichik77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I went to cosmetology school in high school (CA) but you had to be of legal working age to do so.  generally speaking, take classes you like and that give you a broad, well rounded education while still in high school.  Being well spoken, well read and well educated is good in any career, but especially one that deals with people so extensivly.  Cosmetology school isn't exactly "college", it's more of a trade school.  Many people prefer to get their makeup artist training by experience and practice, and maybe some courses here and there... if you or your parents want you to get a bachelors degree, keep in mind there are two or three universities that offer bachelor's degrees in makeup.


----------



## miinx (Aug 7, 2007)

You are lucky to live in NYC - you have a wealth of great schools and opportunities close to home! MUD is a great school for the ins and outs of makeup artistry. 

As for classes now.. this may sound strange, but lots of art classes, especially figure drawings and portraits. You will learn how to use color and blend in your basic classes, and in human figure classes, you will learn to understand the anatomy of the face and body and how to meld and shape the features using nothing more than tricks of color, light, and shadow. 

Theatre classes are also great. Try to get involved with your school theatre productions doing makeup, or try to get an apprenticeship with a makeup artist at any local theaters.


----------



## Danapotter (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you very much! 

I really appreciate everyone's feedback! Actually, miinx, I am taking art! So, that should help!


----------

